# Fehlersicherer Eingang Potentialfrei übertragen



## IWen (1 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bekommen von einer Anlage ein Freigabe Signal wenn die Not-Aus Einrichtung nicht ausgelöst ist, da unsere Anlage sonst mit ausgeschaltet werden muss. Das Signal soll über einen potentialfreien Kontakt an unsere Anlage angeschlossen werden und muss fehlersicher sein.
Das Signal wird an einer S7-1200 mit Fail Safe verarbeitet.

Reichen dafür zwei Relais oder muss man dafür etwas anderes benutzen?


----------



## Elektriko (1 November 2021)

kann mann nicht direkt von einem sicheren Ausgang an 2 sichere Eingänge gehen?


----------



## IWen (1 November 2021)

Die Anlage von den das Signal kommt ist von einem anderen Hersteller und die Potentiale sollen getrennt bleiben.


----------



## Heinileini (1 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> kann mann nicht *direkt* von einem sicheren Ausgang an 2 sichere Eingänge gehen?


Wäre denn potenzialfrei direkt genug?


----------



## IWen (1 November 2021)

Momentan habe ich es so vorgesehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2021)

IWen schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich es so vorgesehen.


Du steuerst also deine Schütze mit einem Fremdpotential? Für mich gehören die potentialfreien Kontakte in den Partnerschrank.


----------



## IWen (1 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du steuerst also deine Schütze mit einem Fremdpotential? Für mich gehören die potentialfreien Kontakte in den Partnerschrank.


Guter Punkt, macht eigentlich mehr Sinn. Ich kläre das mal mit dem Partner.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

Wenn die Schütze bei "mir" im Schaltschrank sind, dann gehört eigentlich noch ein Rückführkreis zum Partner.


----------



## IWen (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn die Schütze bei "mir" im Schaltschrank sind, dann gehört eigentlich noch ein Rückführkreis zum Partner.


Stimmt, habe ich auch schon eingefügt.


----------



## s_kraut (1 November 2021)

Ich würde statt der Vier Relais ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät wie z.B. Pilz PNoz X2.8P verwenden. Das braucht nur ein Drittel vom Platz und ist genau für sowas konstruiert. Querschlusserkennung, Plausibilitätsprüfung und in the box.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich würde statt der Vier Relais ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät wie z.B. Pilz PNoz X2.8P verwenden. Das braucht nur ein Drittel vom Platz und ist genau für sowas konstruiert. Querschlusserkennung, Plausibilitätsprüfung und in the box.


Das PNOZ passt - meiner Meinung nach hier - nicht.
Es hat keinen Öffnerkontakt für die Rückführung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das PNOZ passt - meiner Meinung nach hier - nicht.
> Es hat keinen Öffnerkontakt für die Rückführung.


Das s7 ist wie dafür gemacht, nutze ich regelmäßig


----------



## Elektriko (1 November 2021)

IWen schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich es so vorgesehen.



Welche Relais würdest du benutzen? Hersteller, Modell?
Danke


----------



## s_kraut (1 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das PNOZ passt - meiner Meinung nach hier - nicht.
> Es hat keinen Öffnerkontakt für die Rückführung.


dochdoch .... 





						PNOZ X2.8P 24VACDC 3n/o 1n/c | Überwachung von Not-Halt, Schutztüren, Lichtschranken | PNOZ X - Sicherheitsrelais | Sicherheitsrelais / Sicherheitsschaltgeräte | Schaltgeräte | Produktsicht | Pilz-Website
					






					www.pilz.com


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das s7 ist wie dafür gemacht, nutze ich regelmäßig


Das s7 bzw. das Siemens Gegenstück verwenden wir auch.
In dem Fall (Die Relais sitzen im eigenen Schrank und nicht beim Partner) muß man ein paar Dinge beachten.

@s_kraut 
OK mit dem x2.8 mit Öffner geht es.
Hab nicht gewusst, dass es das Relais mit NC gibt


----------



## IWen (2 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich würde statt der Vier Relais ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät wie z.B. Pilz PNoz X2.8P verwenden. Das braucht nur ein Drittel vom Platz und ist genau für sowas konstruiert. Querschlusserkennung, Plausibilitätsprüfung und in the box.


Super danke, habe ich bestellt


----------



## s_kraut (2 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das s7 bzw. das Siemens Gegenstück verwenden wir auch.
> In dem Fall (Die Relais sitzen im eigenen Schrank und nicht beim Partner) muß man ein paar Dinge beachten.
> 
> @s_kraut
> ...


Habe ich lange Zeit auch nicht gewusst.

Aber das S7 scheint auch seine Vorteile zu haben..

BTW. die Siemens Teile scheitern bei der Manipulationssicherheit oder? alles per DIP-Schalter einfach machbar.


----------



## Blockmove (4 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Habe ich lange Zeit auch nicht gewusst.
> 
> Aber das S7 scheint auch seine Vorteile zu haben..
> 
> BTW. die Siemens Teile scheitern bei der Manipulationssicherheit oder? alles per DIP-Schalter einfach machbar.


Das Siemens Gegenstück zum s7 hat keine DIP-Schalter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> BTW. die Siemens Teile scheitern bei der Manipulationssicherheit oder? alles per DIP-Schalter einfach machbar.


Irgendwie muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen,
wenn einer meint er müsste Schalter am Sicherheitsrelais
umschmeißen, der überbrückt wahrscheinlich auch die Sicheitskontakte.
Dann benötigen wir in aller Konsequenz, einmal Schrauben am SI-Relais,
einmal anziehen, dann nicht mehr lösbar. Genauso mit Konfigurations
Schalter, einmal einstellen, dann brechen Sie ab.


----------



## s_kraut (4 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Siemens Gegenstück zum s7 hat keine DIP-Schalter


Hab nächste Woche mal Siemens da, dann dürfen sie sich mal zeigen mit ihren sieben Sachen..


----------

